# SiriusXM iPad APP now Available



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

This APP is awesome. I wish the on-line streaming site would use the same layout and UI.

Here are some screen captures from my iPad. Notice the two different favorite options (the second and fifth attachment shows my favorites), something the online option does not have?


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Do you have to pay for online streaming to use this app? I have a Sirius radio in my car and would be interested.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep. App only works with an on-line account (which used to be free with an XM Account until Sirius bought them out)

Worse thing to ever happen to XM was Sirius.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I tried to add this to my existing account and the only choice I got was to pay by credit card. I want to add the extra monthly fee to my existing account, not pay for this separately.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

davemayo said:


> I tried to add this to my existing account and the only choice I got was to pay by credit card. I want to add the extra monthly fee to my existing account, not pay for this separately.


Should not have a problem doing this if you call they just don't seem to want to let you add it that way online.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Should not have a problem doing this if you call they just don't seem to want to let you add it that way online.


I was trying to avoid having to call. Every time I call they try to get me to activate a radio that I deactivated two years ago. :nono2:


----------

